# DHEA side effects



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Have any of you that have used DHEA suffered any side effects?
Thanks


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have been taking DHEA for 4 months, was very very unsure at first due to reading all the horrible side affects, though went with my consultants advice as my AMH was 3.7 and im 39. 3 x 25mg per day.There are some side affects though nothing i couldnt handle, the first 2 months i had greasy skin and hair, so changed my moisturiser and shampoo and that did the trick. I also did suffer from some insomnia, so took all 3 after breakfast each morning, and again all seemed to sort itself out afyer taking them for 3 months. i would def recommed them, i got 4 embryos, 100% fertilsed and had 3 blasts. 1 transfered 3 days ago ands im on my 2WW. Everything is worth a try for fertility, go for it...


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks foreverhopefull2013

Did you put on weight? I am thinking of having extra protein too so don't want to turn into Arnie!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Dillydolly - if anything I have lost weight whilst taking DHEA. Don't bodybuilders take it to help build lean muscle but I doubt that you'd end up like Arnie!. I'm sure I read that somewhere.

My hair is more greasey but if anything my skin is drier. Suffering from a nasty eye infection at the mo but don't think thats to do with the DHEA!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks chandlerino

I know penny doesn't like it because of the cyst risk. But i know you were recommended it from reprofit. Stepan hasn't suggested it but a local fertiltiy clinic did. They said that the nhs aren't recommending it but people are taking it to boost AMH before IVF

Don't know what to do really! I am worried about the side effects especially the cyst issue not that I have any cysts as the latest scan was clear


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I am worried about it though as have slight pcos - thinking about getting my GP to look at my testerone levels but haven't got round to it.

Where are you at treatment wise - are you going to Reprofit?


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am sat on the fence! Don't know whether to jump off the reprofit side or the serum side! 

Things haven't gone to plan as I was supposed to cycle in dec but DP was ill so everything had to be postponed

I am going to cyprus at Easter for a hol and so that was going to be my second go which would have been a donor cycle.... All plans to pot!!!


----------

